# Fishing @ Racine Dam



## Ripp'n Lips (Jun 5, 2014)

Anyone having any luck at Racine Dam recently? Had some buddies catching stripers around 29",this was all last week (end of May - beginning of June)


----------



## Ripp'n Lips (Jun 5, 2014)

Not much luck this past Saturday, water level was lower than it has been, caught a few small stripers on white grubs, one guy caught a nice flathead and very nice striper on a floating rig with skip jack on. Only fished early morning so not sure how the rest of the day or weekend turned out, started to fill with people after 9AM.


----------



## excalman (May 24, 2013)

Was you at the locks?


----------



## Ripp'n Lips (Jun 5, 2014)

excalman said:


> Was you at the locks?



I sent you a PM. Not much luck lately for Sauger. Some people have had luck with catfish and stripe. Paddle fish was caught there yesterday


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

My brother lives 5 minutes from the Racine Dam on the ohio side. Fishing has been up and down for him. It seems just as it gets good we get heavy rain and the next thing you know the mighty ohio is raging with water. I am hoping it clears up in the next month because my son and I are heading down for some cat fishing.


----------

